# FREE Filter with PFK!



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2008)

If you ever needed a reason to subscribe then this is it! A free TetraTec EX 600.

Happy Days!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Mar 2008)

Yeah just received the newsletter, they should offer something to existing members too 
I have been a subscriber for about 5 years now and never got anything free lol


----------



## nickyc (19 Mar 2008)

I just looked on the website and it says free Easy Test Aquarium Health Kit worth Â£10.29 when you subscribe.  Am confused!   :?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2008)

I think the website may not have been updated yet, it's in the newsletter.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Mar 2008)

nickyc said:
			
		

> I just looked on the website and it says free Easy Test Aquarium Health Kit worth Â£10.29 when you subscribe.  Am confused!   :?



text from the newsletter:



> Subscribe today and get a Tetratec EX600 external filter (worth Â£79.99) for free! The Tetratec EX600 suits aquariums from 60-120 litres.
> 
> This is a limited offer exclusively available to UK newsletter readers. We reserve the right to send you an alternative gift once we have exhausted our stocks.



Could have been stock of one and now sold out


----------



## Themuleous (19 Mar 2008)

Was waiting for a decent offer before subscribing again!  Have just finalised my order.

I used the link via the newsletter, but it doesn't seem to be working now? Which is odd.

If you have subscribed for years, cancel the subscription and start a new one!  I've dont that 3 times now and have a got a free heater, free interpet internal filter and now a free external filter!

The RRP of the filter at Â£80 seems a little ambitious, you can get the ex600 for Â£40 + p&p.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Mar 2008)

The thing is with cancelling and resubscribbing when you pay by direct debit they cannot increase your payments, so you pay whatever the subscrition fee was when you subscribed, if you cancel and do it again then you will pay the new prices.

I subscribe to a footie mag World Soccer for Â£19.95 for quite some time. The retail price of 12 issues is now Â£44.20.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Mar 2008)

I acquired a Fluval 405 last time I was in the PFK office.  1300lph in a 60 litre tank - that's what I'm talking about!

The TetraTec EX600 may be useful for my 10 litre nano though...


----------



## Azaezl (19 Mar 2008)

I knew about this days ago, if your a regular on the PFK forum then you'll know about the uproar it caused. Basically some of the regulars(and some not so regular) kicked up a fuss because they thought they should be given preferential treatment on the giveaway, esp. because they only have 60 to give away after that it's back to the test kit gift. Although I believe most of them thought it was going to be another nano tank that was gievn away as it wasn't revealed what the free gift was only the amount it was worth.

I have subscribed again as I could do with an external for my 18G, I've only got 2 fluval 2's running on it at the mo and they take up a fair amount of space. My subscription to PFK doesn't run out until Feb 2010 now


----------



## Arana (19 Mar 2008)

been meaning to subscribe for ages now  all done now so i'll have to buy another tank to go with that filter


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2008)

It's almost like they can tell I'm skint !


----------



## Martin (19 Mar 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> been meaning to subscribe for ages now  all done now so i'll have to buy another tank to go with that filter


 haha I use the same justification, I have some ecocomplete left from my current 60l project so I will have to buy a nano tank to use it up!


----------



## Joecoral (19 Mar 2008)

i just followed the link from the newsletter and the filter option isnt there any more, just the test kit
dont say they've sold out already??


----------



## bugs (19 Mar 2008)

Every time I pick up a copy of PFK and flick through I never seem to find sufficient new / interesting content. I always end up putting it back on the shelf. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Mar 2008)

Well is suppose it depends on what your looking for, PFK provides a great deal of info in the many different areas of fishkeeping. What would satisfy you thirst for new/interesting content? i'm sure they would appreciate feedback.
If it's soley info about planted tanks that your interested then maybe TAG's or AquaJournals would be better suited to your requirements.


----------



## bugs (20 Mar 2008)

To be honest I don't know what I'd like see in the magazine. Perhaps there simply isn't sufficient new stuff emerging.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Mar 2008)

> Perhaps there simply isn't sufficient new stuff emerging


That may well be true although i think PFK offers much more than just new stuff, the articles are really good whether your a novice or pro and it offers something for every kind of fishkeeper. Given the competition on the web for free i think PFK do a great job of bringing fresh, new and exciting reading, it must be tough to compete with tinternet. I really look forward to getting it every month. God i sound like i work for them!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Mar 2008)

I love it as George is doing an awesome job at bringing planted tank articles every month. Also I can read about other areas of fishkeeping I know nothing about. Like making ponds, marine and cichlids. Personally they are areas I haven't tried but I know I will in the future, so to learn about them is very interesting. The reviews on equipment is very welcome also.

The article on crabs coming into the country was great too, did you see the purple ones? Went into my LFS and they had them in stock. I don't have a tank for them though, shame.

On a side note, there was a woman on PFK forum saying theres articles every month telling me how to grow plants so why can't we have articles about...


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Mar 2008)

I love PFK and have been a regular buyer for nearly 20 years!!!  I subscribed when the cube offer was on and was lucky enough to get one.

In my opinion as well as a half decent writer on high-tech planted tanks (  ) they have one of the best writers on cichlids going, Mary Bailey.  And some other newer cichlid writers look pretty good to.

Like Lisa, I love reading about all the different parts of the hobby, especially Marines even though I'm probably never going to keep them anytime soon.  More pond stuff would be good, especially some of the newer stuff on koi ponds with RO for Koi, Fluidised bed filtration, Bakki showers and other new filtration ideas, but it's probably a little specialised for them really.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2008)

I love the magazine too, and thinking of upgrading my Juwel Rio 125 to a Rio 240/300 soon and might convert my 125 into salt water. So reading about it in every issue has been usefull.


----------



## JamesC (20 Mar 2008)

I started subscribing to PFK in about 1987. Never got any free offers in those days except for a reddish brown coloured binder to put all your issues in. Used to have years and years worth, but then chucked them for some reason. Be quite interesting to have looked back at them now.

Still think that PFK is by far the best. Used to be well into marines quite a while ago and had a pond at my old house as well so most articles in it still interest me.

James


----------



## George Farmer (20 Mar 2008)

PFK is a great all-rounder IMO.  

Some folk will always complain that their specific interest isn't covered enough.  I did the same a couple of years ago about hi-tech planted aquaria and aquascaping.  I felt so strongly that I thought I'd write some articles myself. 

How ironic that some folk are now complaining that there's _too much _planted coverage.

I do think it needs an El Natural article series - low-tech, soil-based, non-CO2 etc.  I can't do one because I've no experience in this area.


----------



## Fred Dulley (20 Mar 2008)

Plenty of time for that though, eh George


----------



## bugs (20 Mar 2008)

Perhaps that's my problem... I used to buy it and enjoy reading about stuff when I was keeping all manner of fish in numerous tanks and also contemplating things I had not tried (about 20 years ago), however, these days my fish keeping is not so dominant. I enjoy owning and maintaining the tank but it's not quite as consuming as it has been in the past.


----------



## bugs (20 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I do think it needs an El Natural article series - low-tech, soil-based, non-CO2 etc.  I can't do one because I've no experience in this area.



Now that's something I would buy it for.
When I eventually get round to doing mine maybe I'll document my experiences.


----------



## nry (20 Mar 2008)

I subscribed initially to get the free nano, and then forgot to cancel the sub last year.  I'll be cancelling this year coming, it just doesn't hold enough for me now, I guess most is either irrelevant or I know or can find the info elsewhere.  Mag just gets skimmed and shelved at the moment.


----------



## vauxhallmark (21 Mar 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> The thing is with cancelling and resubscribbing when you pay by direct debit they cannot increase your payments, so you pay whatever the subscrition fee was when you subscribed, if you cancel and do it again then you will pay the new prices.



They can increase the direct debit at any time, but they have to give you 10 days notice, and you're free to cancel the direct debit at any time.

http://www.bacs.co.uk/BACS/Consumers/Di ... ur+rights/

However, if they haven't - great! You've probably saved enough to buy any one of the free gifts you choose!

Mark


----------



## beeky (25 Apr 2008)

So who actually got their filter?

I saw the newsletter but it was a couple of weeks after it was sent so I guessed the stocks would have been exhausted by then. It's a bit crafty to pull people in and then give them something else, there should be a dedicated link so you know what you're getting IMO.

I've bought PFK on and off for a long time, subscribed once years ago. My Dad used to get Aquarist and Pondkeeper and had loads of old backissues I used to read as a kid in the '70s. I used to read them so much I can still remember bits of them today! It folded at some point and then started up again as Todays Fishkeeper, edited by Derek Lambert. I subscribed to that as I thought it was excellent. Had really in depth articles on new species and collecting trips with good descriptions and photographs of the locations. Unfortunately he died suddenly (I think he was still in his 40s) and it was never quite the same again. It folded again sometime later. Shame.

PFK do a good job (esp. with no competiton) but some articles are skimmed over IMO. Sometimes I think they're afraid of frightening off the beginner so dumb down to some extent. The only collecting type articles I've seen are Bleher's but they just don't capture my imagination. It's like reading someones notebook.

I quite like the setups Jeremy does, but I get the impression they're ripped down again once the photos are taken. It would be nice to see some longer term setups.

Just my opinion....and probably on the wrong forum!

Oh well....


----------



## Azaezl (25 Apr 2008)

Alot of people are still waiting for their filters including me, it's 1 big mess. Some people received their filters within a week or so of the offer and then loads of others myself included are still waiting being told different delivery dates. I know a few people were told it was sent the 20th march, a month later they were still waiting then it turned out whoever gave that info out was wrong.

Gotta say the whole thing has made PFK look really bad and has really irritated people, mainly those that didn't get the offer in time but hey first come first serve. The company responsible for despatching them are awful and it's PFK who are taking the flack for it, esp. poor Matt, I don't know how he copes with it all...stress balls methinks 

I'll let you know when / if it ever turns up, it's a joke now my husband and I take the mick saying 'I wonder if todays the day it will finally turn up' it never does though


----------



## Arana (25 Apr 2008)

i subscribed but havn't recieved any free gift or any notifacation that i would be getting one, just the latest copy of PFK and no other contact.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

Got mine, came in around two weeks, got it running on my 25lt hillstream biotope.  I subscribed within around 15mins of getting the newsletter!

I'm a bit disappointed by the flow rate, though guess its only the 600 version, but in the 24x8x8 the flow is not nearly as strong as I had thought it would be.  I should be getting 20x turnover, but it cant be from the looks of it.

Sam


----------

